# Gladen Aerospace 20mm Tweeters (Objective Review)



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

I just finished up testing the Gladen Aerospace 20mm Tweeter. Review can be found here:
http://medleysmusings.com/gladen20/












Read through the bottom for some cool comparison testing between the Gladen 28mm and the Scan D3004/60200. 

PS: If you would like to help me keep up funds for testing additional drivers, there’s a little ‘contribute’ button that goes through Paypal all the way at the bottom of every page. Any little bit helps.


----------



## casey (Dec 4, 2006)

You're a speaker testing madman lately. Youve done a great job of dumbing it down enough for me to understand most of it too. These are interesting tweeters for sure but not sure I could justify switching from my r2004. Any plan on a review on the r2004? I hope Im not crossing mine too low


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

I'd like to test the r2004 again (I did a pseudo test years back). I actually was waffling for a couple days between that and the d3004 before just buying the d3004. So, yea, I'd love to test the r2004. The problem is I don't have the extra money to buy them for testing. About 85% of the speakers I test are paid for by myself, in most cases bought new so I don't have to worry about testing a speaker someone beat up. And when I sell them, I'm doing good just to break even.


----------



## casey (Dec 4, 2006)

I'd let you borrow one of mine if they weren't soldered at the terminals so we could get a comparison. I'm just afraid of messing with them too much with the fragile tabs


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

No worries. I'm looking forward to hearing your setup at Jason's meet next month.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

MSRP is as follows:
Gladen Aerospace 28mm Tweeter - $700/pair
Gladen Aerospace 20mm Tweeter - $600/pair


----------



## casey (Dec 4, 2006)

ErinH said:


> No worries. I'm looking forward to hearing your setup at Jason's meet next month.


hopefully itll be ready by then.

I need to run through it again for rattles in a few places.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

yea... I need to figure out what I want to run and get it installed.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

Another great review. Looks like you're building up a pretty impressive database!


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

rton20s said:


> Another great review. Looks like you're building up a pretty impressive database!


Thanks! I'm probably over 100 drivers tested at this point between my time as a tester for this site and my time on my own site. 

This stuff may look pretty trivial but it's not. I spent a lot of time learning how easy it is to provide bad data. Now that I've gotten in to the swing of things over the past couple years, I can knock out a driver test in about 3 hours. Half of that time is spent writing up the review, though. 

That said, I'm glad to be able to provide it. When I first got in this hobby the science aspect is what hooked me. I was always bummed that mfg's didn't provide the kind of data I wanted to have. I took a note from Zaph and decided to just start doing it myself.


----------



## bbfoto (Aug 28, 2005)

Once again, thanks for sharing these tests and your knowledge. :thumbsup:

Don't know if anyone else caught it, but the Heading for your review page at the link in your first post it says, "*Gladen Aerospace 20 Tweeter*", but below that it says, "Up for test is the Gladen Aerospace *28mm* tweeter. Product specs can be found here."

Pricey little buggers, too. I guess that they know that they probably won't sell as many as say the comparable Scans, so they have to price accordingly for their ROI, but I don't know if I would ever spend that kind of money on tweeters unless they were ribbons maybe. Do they come in a blue velvet pouch? 

I know that they would probably never fit in your install, but I do have a spare set of new Hiquphon OW1 tweeters if you are interested in testing them. IME these can handle some serious power, cross fairly low for being 3/4" (20mm) domes, and still sound clean and open. I'd be interested in seeing more independent data on their HD/IMD and On/Off-axis response. 

http://www.hiquphon.dk/page4.html#top

$219 per matched Pair @ Zalytron... http://www.zalytron.com/

Shoot me an EMAIL if interested.

Thanks again.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

ErinH said:


> When I first got in this hobby the science aspect is what hooked me.


You don't say?! 

Your efforts are much appreciated.


----------



## instalher (May 13, 2009)

I HAVE never heard a better sounding tweeter than the ow11 but damn is it big..lol...


----------

